

Tribler Makes BitTorrent Completely Anonymous and Impossible to Compromise - giulio
https://hacked.com/wake-pirate-bay-shutdown-tribler-makes-bittorrent-completely-anonymous-impossible-compromise/

======
jlgaddis
Impossible, eh? Let's just wait and see ...

